# Flying with rods



## Gatorgrizz27 (Apr 4, 2015)

You can bring whatever you want but if they determine it is oversize according to their L+W+H dimensions it can be a $150 fee on top of the checked bag fee. Seems to totally depend on the person you deal with at the counter.

Skycap might be the way to go, when I’ve had heavy baggage it’s always been on hunting trips so you’ve got to use the ticket counter.

http://www.insideline.net/features/2017/1/20/fly-fearlessly-well-sort-of-with-fishing-rods


----------



## stussing (Oct 29, 2018)

Gatorgrizz27 said:


> You can bring whatever you want but if they determine it is oversize according to their L+W+H dimensions it can be a $150 fee on top of the checked bag fee. Seems to totally depend on the person you deal with at the counter.
> 
> Skycap might be the way to go, when I’ve had heavy baggage it’s always been on hunting trips so you’ve got to use the ticket counter.
> 
> http://www.insideline.net/features/2017/1/20/fly-fearlessly-well-sort-of-with-fishing-rods


X2


----------



## dafjib (Mar 7, 2019)

YnR said:


> How strict are the airlines about checking rods in a case? I’d like to bring my 7’ rods so the case will be a few inches longer.


You best check with the air line ,they change the rules every day.


----------



## Bob (Feb 2, 2007)

This a revenue generator. The container dimensions will probably be checked. A high probability the airline will try to charge you an oversize baggage fee. Read the airline's rules very carefully, and print them out and bring them with you. Traveled to Panama last year and argued with the checkin staff for at least a half hour including supervisors. They let me through but it was a tough sell to get them to accept it met their rules. On the way back, they recognized me and just said to have a nice flight.


----------



## YnR (Feb 16, 2015)

I’m sort of OK with paying a fee. My biggest worry is I get to my destination and then try to tell me on the return flight that the case is too big to fit on the little plane. I know these things can be very dependent on who’s working the counter and what kind of mood they’re in.


----------



## krash (Jan 9, 2007)

Check your airline ahead of time... worst case send it counter to counter with the airline.

I used to work in CostaRica and travelled back and forth for a couple years... people were always checking in SurfBoards, many over 7'... this was on American. The ticket counter agents set them aside and baggage handlers came to pick them up and hand carried them to the cart to be loaded on the plane.. on arrival they were brought out and set against the wall to pickup.


----------



## jay.bush1434 (Dec 27, 2014)

I'm flying out Friday morning with 3 fly rods. Of course the rods are 4 piece so I'm taking my rod case as carry on. Any issues flying with reels attached? I'm flying domestic but I do know some places won't let you fly with line on the reel. Buddy flying to Costa Rica had to fly with his reels stripped. Line spools were in checked baggage. I'm a pretty big guy but a balding, slightly passed middle age white guy in a Patagonia fishing shirt, shorts and flip flops carrying a Simms double fly rod case can't be too threatening looking...


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

jay.bush1434 said:


> I'm flying out Friday morning with 3 fly rods. Of course the rods are 4 piece so I'm taking my rod case as carry on. Any issues flying with reels attached? I'm flying domestic but I do know some places won't let you fly with line on the reel. Buddy flying to Costa Rica had to fly with his reels stripped. Line spools were in checked baggage. I'm a pretty big guy but a balding, slightly passed middle age white guy in a Patagonia fishing shirt, shorts and flip flops carrying a Simms double fly rod case can't be too threatening looking...


You sound like an evil Neo-Nazi terrorist sent straight from the Patriarchy to destroy us all. Definitely pat down material.


----------



## kbanashek (Apr 5, 2017)

One time flying out of Tijuana I attempted to carry on 3 fly reels and one spinning reel, was stopped at security and asked to removed all lines and backing. There was no way in hell that was happening so I went back to the counter, had them grab my checked bag and said a prayer. 

We fly out tomorrow morning for Bahamas and are checking all gear, flies, pliers, etc...albeit it's a non-stop flight so Im a lot more comfortable doing so.


----------



## TheAdamsProject (Oct 29, 2007)

I carry on my 4- piece fly rods and wife carries on her 3-piece 7' spinning rods. We usually all fit them in one Sage Rod tube, we have a 4" dia one and a 6"dia one. When I step on the plane I politely ask the welcoming attendant if I can stash this tube in the coat closet right by the boarding door. All but once has said yes, the other time I just put it in the over head. All my reels also get carried on. The only issues I ever had was coming out of Brazil when they made me check everything, no questions asked. I usually put all flies or lures in checked bags just so I dont have to deal with someone who thinks ponity hook are too dangerous.


----------



## kbanashek (Apr 5, 2017)

TheAdamsProject said:


> I carry on my 4- piece fly rods and wife carries on her 3-piece 7' spinning rods. We usually all fit them in one Sage Rod tube, we have a 4" dia one and a 6"dia one. When I step on the plane I politely ask the welcoming attendant if I can stash this tube in the coat closet right by the boarding door. All but once has said yes, the other time I just put it in the over head. All my reels also get carried on. The only issues I ever had was coming out of Brazil when they made me check everything, no questions asked. I usually put all flies or lures in checked bags just so I dont have to deal with someone who thinks ponity hook are too dangerous.


Those are considered your carry on or personal item?


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

jay.bush1434 said:


> I'm flying out Friday morning with 3 fly rods. Of course the rods are 4 piece so I'm taking my rod case as carry on. Any issues flying with reels attached? I'm flying domestic but I do know some places won't let you fly with line on the reel. Buddy flying to Costa Rica had to fly with his reels stripped. Line spools were in checked baggage. I'm a pretty big guy but a balding, slightly passed middle age white guy in a Patagonia fishing shirt, shorts and flip flops carrying a Simms double fly rod case can't be too threatening looking...


Why leave the reels on the rod? Separate them and put the reels in your back pack.


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

I have traveled to Mexico and Alaska with eight ft tubes no problems. Aero Mexico and Air Alaska know the incentives to keep travelers happy.


----------



## TheAdamsProject (Oct 29, 2007)

kbanashek said:


> Those are considered your carry on or personal item?


I carry a small backpack or sling pack and my rod tube. Never had them question me.


----------



## jay.bush1434 (Dec 27, 2014)

SomaliPirate said:


> You sound like an evil Neo-Nazi terrorist sent straight from the Patriarchy to destroy us all. Definitely pat down material.


I always choose the courtesy government groping/pat down...

I have a small sling pack that has all my flies and fly gear, tools etc. Since there are pointy and potentially scary looking Dr Slick tools in the sling bag, I put it in my checked bag. I don't trust TSA so my reels stay on the rods. I doubt that they have any idea how valuable they are but they are very easily slipped out of my bag and "accidentally" left out just because.


----------



## bradass198 (Mar 21, 2016)

TheAdamsProject said:


> I carry on my 4- piece fly rods and wife carries on her 3-piece 7' spinning rods. We usually all fit them in one Sage Rod tube, we have a 4" dia one and a 6"dia one. When I step on the plane I politely ask the welcoming attendant if I can stash this tube in the coat closet right by the boarding door. All but once has said yes, the other time I just put it in the over head. All my reels also get carried on. The only issues I ever had was coming out of Brazil when they made me check everything, no questions asked. I usually put all flies or lures in checked bags just so I dont have to deal with someone who thinks ponity hook are too dangerous.


How big is the Sage rod tube that you can fit 3 fly rods and several spinning rods? I’m going to Brazil in September and I want to bring 2 fly rods and and 2 spinners. My spinners are one piece so I’d need to bring a 7’6” rod tube for the spinners.


----------



## 17376 (May 5, 2017)

A better way of doing this in the states is shipping via FedEx or ups to your destination. It’s cheaper


----------



## TheAdamsProject (Oct 29, 2007)

@bradass198 

Mine is for carry-on multi piece rods. On the flight back from Belize now and have their 6" Ballistic sage rod tube and I have a 6wt, 2-8wts and a 10wt fly rods plus 4 three-piece spinning rods all in it right now. The spinning rods are 7' but would fit a 7'6" too as the tube can handle 10' fly rods. 

https://www.sageflyfish.com/product/tubes-cases/ballistic-rod-tubes


----------

